# Live View



## sideshowbob (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi All,
Looking to buy my first DSLR, and i keep seeing "Live View" mentioned as a feature in some of the reviews. What exactly is it, and why would it be a benefit to have it?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

In all honesty it's a bit of a gimmick, yes on paper it can be argued it has some useful applications, but i don't think it's a must have.

Basically with an SLR you traditionally couldn't have what you were pointing the lens at displayed on the LCD, like you could in many compact cameras, live view over comes this limitation.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

After having a small digital point and shoot compact with live view and then moving on to the DSLR, I found it strange at first not having live view. It could still come in handy on the odd occasion but I'm getting used to living without it.


----------



## sideshowbob (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply matey. 
Having never used a DSLR, and currently owning a Fuji S5500, it seems strange that it isnt the norm to use the LCD as a viewfinder on a DSLR. Perhaps Live View would be quite a good thing for me to have seeing as i havent used a DSLR before? Or perhaps i should forget about it and learn to use a camera the proper way (without relying on an LCD screen to show me what im pointing at)?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's only really useful for macro work or when you have to get the camera in awkward positions where you can't look through the viewfinder. Like i said in theory there are many wonderful uses for the function, in reality i don't find it that useful.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As said above. When the camera is in awkward positions, as in low to the ground or above heads in a crowd, it could be usefull other than that you'll find it easier to use the viewfinder and you won't struggle to see it in bright sun.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget also that on almost all DSLRs you cannot use autofocus whilst LiveView is enabled, you must focus first.

All in all I find it useless however when shooting tethered to a laptop in a commercial environment I find it handy 

S


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

sberlyn said:


> Don't forget also that on almost all DSLRs you cannot use autofocus whilst LiveView is enabled, you must focus first.
> 
> All in all I find it useless however when shooting tethered to a laptop in a commercial environment I find it handy
> 
> S


You have to use contrast based auto focus, it's not a case of not being able to autofocus at all.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm well aware of that, MaDMaXX.

I said on almost all - which is true; it's rare to find a non-pro DSLR with contrast based AF.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I use it tethered to a laptop as well, very handy for that :thumb: But, when I've got the camera in my hands I always use the viewfinder, it just seems more natural and comfortable. Using the live view hand held with my 450D just feels awkward and more prone to camera shake. My G7 on the other hand is the opposite, always use the live view on that hand held. 
I think Sony and/or Olympus now do DSLRs with articulating LCD screens which makes the live view a bit more useful for shots at low angles etc.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Depending on whether the image stabalisation is on the sensor or on the lens will dictate if you see the effects of the technology on the live view or not, hence the feeling of awkwardness you describe.

sberlyn, most of the live view slr's have it, at least the Canons do.


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*The Pros are last to use...*

in this case, the pro's are the last to use this feature, as they would always prefer to look through the viewfinder, it is how they shoot... how they have always shot in the past... also the camera is also more stable next to your nose, than held at arms length... and yes, of course... the camera companies knew this...

some might say, there "is" a difference between taking snapshots, and taking quality photos... the digital world, has brought the ease of taking images much closer together, but, there is still a big difference... a Pro not only understands how he/she sees, but, more importantly... understands how the viewer will see their images...

A big advantage in studio, if you are shooting tabletop items... then again most who are doing this serious work, are now shooting tethered to a laptop, even bigger and better, than your camera's LCD...


----------



## sideshowbob (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks all for the great response, but im now going to try phrasing the question another way-
I am new to DSLRs. Should i buy a camera without live view so that i am forced to learn to use an SLR (and photography in general) in the traditional way- through a viewfinder?

Do you think that not using a traditional viewfinder detracts from the art of photography- does it fundamentally change the way that a photographer sees his subject?

Hope these questions make sense. I dont to get to heavy on you all but im guessing im wondering more about the art of photography than the dynamics of the camera.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I would suggest going down to a camera shop and have a look for yourself. All the advantages and disadvantages have been posted above. How you actually view the picture is neither here nor there. They're both the same. What matters more is how you frame and expose the shot. Looking through the view finder is a bit like being in the cinema where as live view can be a bit like watching TV outdoors. Live view, IMHO, is not a requirement for a beginner to photography, more of an added feature. I hope this makes sense and hope it helps


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have Live-view on my D3 and D300 and can honestly say I'm more at comfort using the viewfinder than the 3" screen.
In my opinion, manufacturers are attempting to introduce point and shoot technology into prosumer and pro bodies where the money could be better spent on better CCD's and relevant features.
It's like using photo editing within the camera, who actually uses it?

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> I have Live-view on my D3 and D300 and can honestly say I'm more at comfort using the viewfinder than the 3" screen.
> In my opinion, manufacturers are attempting to introduce point and shoot technology into prosumer and pro bodies where the money could be better spent on better CCD's and relevant features.
> It's like using photo editing within the camera, who actually uses it?
> 
> Gary


That's so true Gary


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I find I get a much better feel for how the photo will look, the composition etc, through the viewfinder when hand holding if that makes sense. The viewfinder is so close to the eye you can check everything without looking around so much, while the camera remains steady. Using the live view screen I find it harder to see the whole picture if you like, so might miss something intruding into a corner of the frame or whatever, but maybe that's just me and I'd soon get used to it if there wasn't a viewfinder at all. If the camera is on a tripod then it's obviously a lot steadier, holding in your hand and using the live view to frame a shot, the camera is a lot more prone to slight movements, knocking the horizon off the level etc. As mentioned above, using the viewfinder you brace the camera against your nose so it's a lot steadier.
As Spitfire says, go and have a play in a camera shop and see how you get on, it will tell you in an instant probably what feels best for you. It depends mind on what you plan on shooting, if it's say flowers/macro, you may well find an articulating screen and live view handy for low down tripod shots, but you can also get right angle viewfinders to assist there too. If you're buying new, it won't be long before you can't get a DSLR without live view anyway I expect.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

The Sony range have full Live View - even during focusing. It's really useful for taking shots at unusual angles, and is excellent for those who wear strong-ish glasses. I use the view finder when wearing contacts, but it's much easier to use LV when wearing glasses :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Liveview can be usefull for nailing the focus where you realy want it. If using a tripod, compose the shot either through the viewfinder or screen, then zoom in to the live view and manualy focus


----------

